# ISO of ideas using boneless skinless turkey breast



## muzzlet (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all:
Any thoughts on best way to cook boneless skinless turkey breast? Recently picked up a couple, about 1 pound each. Roasting, grilling, etc.? Do they need to be pounded to make them more even? How do I keep them from drying out? HELP!!
Thanks, Jan


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2007)

I would pound to make even and the only way to prevent drying out is not to overcook.  Just watch the cooking process on one side - when the meat turns opaque almost halfway up turn over and cook about the same time on the other side.  You can always brown a bit on both sides and finish in the oven but I prefer not to do this because I can't "see" the meat cook.  Rest tented for about 10 minutes and they will finish cooking from residual heat.  If you pound to at least 1/2" it won't take but about 10-15 minutes in a medium hot pan/grill on each side.  The resting is the key to finish the cooking process - or closing the lid to the grill to create an oven.  After they rest just test one - if it needs more cooking time have your oven ready at 375º and cook an additional 10 minutes or return to the grill and close lid.

You can marinate them in buttermilk and fresh rosemary for a couple days or do a search on here for chicken breasts.


----------



## Constance (Jul 1, 2007)

Jan, I've done turkey breasts several ways, but I liked them best cooked in the crock pot.
Season the breasts well with S&P and whatever herbs you desire. I like a bit of thyme. Put in crock pot with a can of chicken broth (or a cream of soup, or golden mushroom soup). You can add some vegetables if you like...onions, garlic, celery, carrots, potatoes, etc...then cook on low until tender. 

If you want to slice the turkey for sandwiches, chill before slicing.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 1, 2007)

season and sear in butter or olive oil, spinkle on some rosemary and cook in a covered casserole or dutch oven ... a little white wine or chix broth will help keep it moist...throw in favorite root veggies to cook along with it.  Use juices to make a gravy serve with rice or potatoes.  

Grilling indirectly would be good, fold and tie the thin end over so it will cook evenly. Season and Baste with a wine and herb butter sauce. You could also do this roasting it in the oven.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 1, 2007)

muzzlet said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> Any thoughts on best way to cook boneless skinless turkey breast? Recently picked up a couple, about 1 pound each. Roasting, grilling, etc.? Do they need to be pounded to make them more even? How do I keep them from drying out? HELP!!
> Thanks, Jan


 
Seriously, the only obvious way to keep them from drying out is to not overcook them. Treat them as you would chicken breast and you'll be fine. Turkey is pretty bland so you want to season and sauce them pretty aggresively. A good way to cook them would be to pound them thin scallopini style, then do a turkey milanese, picatta, saltimbocca, etc. You could also do turkey roulade as well. I prefer to go this route because as you noted, the breasts themselves are uneven so they will cook that way as well. 

Some people may suggest to brine them which will help if you decide to either grill or roast them, but you'll still need a flavorful sauce as the meat itself will be bland. You'll have the salt from the brine, but salt + turkey breast still equals bland turkey unless it's smoked.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 1, 2007)

No one's mentioned, but how about slicing into strips and using them in a stir-fry?  That would be a tasty and quick way to use some of what you have.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 1, 2007)

This recipe is very similar to one I saved & filed away years ago. The side dish was zuchinni boats, stuffed with what looks like spanish rice.

Stuffed Turkey Breast

I wonder if you might try stuffing/rolling the breast up with pesto, pine nuts & prosciutto. Just a thought.


----------



## muzzlet (Jul 2, 2007)

Some really great ideas! Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

I enjoy making a simple egg drop (egg, salt, pepper, flour) and then after dredging them in that, coat with italian bread crumbs or panko and baking.  You could then make a sandwhich or turkey parmigiana, or simply cut them into bite size portions or strips and eat like that with fav. sauces.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 8, 2007)

My mom also cooks a turkey breast in the crockpot.  She seasons the turkey breast with her favorite herbs and seasonings, to taste.  Then she put it in the crockpot with some liquid to keep the breast from drying out.  You could use water or wine.  I am not sure how long she cooks it in the crockpot.  But after a few hours I would test it with a meat thermometer for doneness.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 9, 2007)

giant turkey cutlet parm!

it's pretty cool looking, tasty, and takes up an entire baking pan. 

pound the breast until it's about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick on average. it'll be pretty big. if you can't hanle something that large, slice in half horizontally, then pound down.
next, eggwash, breadcrumbs, and fry in olive oil just until golden but not cooked thru. put some tomato sauce in the bottom of a large baking dish, then the cutlet, then a little more sauce, then sprinkle with grated parm, and a good layer of mozzarella.
bake in a 400 degree oven for 15 minutes or so, until the cheese has melted and starts to toast on the egdes, and the toikey is cooked thru.


----------

